# ?? about driving



## home made (Sep 8, 2009)

I bought a 10 year old haflinger to use with a cart.I have be using a sled to learn how to drive she does great.she has not be worked for 1 year how for should i start out driven her 5 miles,or can i go farther.It is a pioneer cart.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

i wouldnt dare start out with that many miles. maybe 2 miles would be ok. you dont want to come into any tying up or anything like that. keep it short and sweet and build up on the miles over time.


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

I would think of it like you running a marathon. Would you want to start out with a five mile walk when you've only been walking maybe a 1/2 mile? I don't know how far you have driven her but start slow and work up. Add maybe a mile or two every week.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

don,t put a distance on take off and just use your own judgement as when to turn for home


----------



## home made (Sep 8, 2009)

thank for the info we went 2 1/2 miles she done great.we will build up from here.thanks again.


----------

